# Hướng dẫn phối đồ phù hợp với giày Loafer nam



## toilaaido (12/7/21)

Hướng dẫn phối đồ phù hợp với giày Loafer nam Là mẫu giày đáp ứng được sự thoải mái, đa dạng về mẫu mã và công ty sản xuất sổ tay dalinh hoạt trong phong cách, Loafer đang trở thành “người bạn” được cánh mày râu ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Tuy nhiên, để có được một outfit hoàn hảo hãy học ngay cách phối đồ với giày Loafer nam từ các quý ông ngay dưới đây! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I – Nguyên tắc khi phối đồ với giày Loafer nam Loafer nam là kiểu giày dễ phối hợp trang phục nhưng để tạo ra được sự khác biệt trong phong cách thời trang cũng như cty sản xuất sổ bìa da gây được ấn tượng mạnh với người đối diện, bạn cần nắm rõ những nguyên tắc sau: 1/ Màu da chân, màu trang phục phối Phối giày Loafer cần đảm bảo nguyên tắc quan trọng là lựa chọn màu sắc giày tương quan với màu quần, nên chọn cùng màu hoặc có thể cùng tông hoặc sẫm màu hơn. Sự “ăn nhập” giữa màu sắc giày và trang phục là nguyên tắc số 1 khi phối đồ cùng Loafer Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng lưu ý không nên chọn màu giày có sự khác biệt quá lớn so với da chân, điều đó sẽ khiến đôi giày trở nên “lạc lõng” với outfit của bạn! 2/ Kết hợp giày Loafers với quần shorts, quần âu Với Loafer bạn có thể dễ dàng phối hợp với quần Short và áo thun. Nếu bạn là một chàng trai yêu thích sự năng động, cá tính hãy trải nghiệm một đôi giày Loafer có màu sắc tươi tắn phối cùng bộ trang phục có tông màu trung tính nhé. Ngược lại nếu bạn là tín đồ của phong cách lịch lãm, khi diện Loafer với quần short hãy tuân theo nguyên tắc màu giày và màu trang phục tương quan, có tông màu nhã nhặn. Tiếp đến, với quần âu bạn nên chọn giày Loafer đơn giản, ít họa tiết và gam màu ăn nhập với màu quần nhé. 3/ Lựa chọn tất cho giày Loafers Trong nguyên tắc phối đồ với giày Loafer nam, một đôi tất phù hợp là điều bạn không thể bỏ qua. Không chỉ bảo vệ đôi chân tránh trầy xước mà đôi tất với chất liệu cotton, bamboo, linen,.. sẽ giúp thấm hút mồ hôi hiệu quả hơn. Với Loafer nam bạn chỉ nên chọn những đôi tất cổ ngắn (tất lười) 4/ Độ dài của quần mặc cùng giày Loafers nam Không giống như những kiểu giày tây thông thường, khi chọn quần để phối với Loafer bạn cần kiểm tra hoàn hảo độ dài chiếc quần sao cho đến mắt cá chân. Hở nhẹ một chút cổ chân sẽ là điểm nhấn tăng độ hấp dẫn cho bộ trang phục của bạn. Vì thế, hãy chú ý đến những chiếc quần quá dài che hết phần giày sẽ khiến bạn trông kém tinh tế, hay thậm chí là luộm thuộm. II – Hướng dẫn chi tiết cách phối đồ với giày Loafer Để quý ông không phải quá khó khăn trong vấn đề kết hợp trang phục với các loại giày Loafer. Dưới đây chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn chi tiết những bí quyết phối đồ đa phong cách phù hợp với từng mẫu giày Loafer 1/ Mix đồ với Penny Loafer sang trọng Điểm nổi bật của dòng Penny Loafer đó chính là sự lịch lãm, sang trọng. Vì thế, khi phối đồ với Penny Loafer phong cách thanh lịch, thời thượng được đánh giá là phù hợp nhất. Những bộ vest, đồ âu (tây) là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo khi kết hợp với Penny giúp bạn chinh phục được mọi người. Với những chàng trai có thân hình cao, hơi gầy nên tạo thêm sự đa dạng phong cách của mình bằng một chiếc jean ống côn và áo thun hoặc quần short và áo sơ mi. Đảm bảo rằng các cô gái sẽ bị quyến rũ bởi outfit thời thượng, đẹp mắt của bạn đấy nhé! 2/ Phối đồ với Tassel Loafer Khác biệt với Penny mang xu hướng lịch lãm, Tassel Loafer lại là một phong cách hoàn toàn khác, hiện đại độc đáo. Cũng vì thế nên, khi phối đồ với giày Loafer nam Tassel không nên lựa chọn bộ suit mà thay vào đó là những chiếc quần jean xắn gấu, quần short, áo thun sơ mi cách điệu. Tasselled Loafer với quần Jean là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho những ngày xuống phố Thông thường, cách mix trang phục này sẽ phù hợp với xu hướng các chàng trai có độ tuổi từ 18 đến 30. 3/ Phối đồ cực chất với Horsebit Loafer Với phần quai ngang kim loại như chiếc yên ngựa, họa tiết độc đáo Horsebit Loafer sẽ mang đến cho bạn sự thời thượng, đẳng cấp khác biệt. Khi phối Horsebit Loafer hãy dành sự ưu tiên với các loại quần chinos, kaki có gam màu trung tính, quần âu đồng màu với màu giày nhé. Một chiếc quần Kaki xắn gấu sẽ nâng tầm vẻ đẹp thượng lưu của Horsebit Đặc biệt, nếu muốn tạo thêm sự lịch lãm, sang trọng bạn hãy chọn các kiểu giày Horsebit Loafer da trơn, có màu nâu hoặc đen để kết hợp với quần tây. 4/ Phối đồ đơn giản với Slipper Cuối cùng, với mẫu giày Slipper bạn hãy tạo nên outfit sự hiện đại và trẻ trung khi kết hợp tinh tế với mẫu quần jean xắn gấu bó ống, quần chinos hoặc quần jogger. Bên trên hãy chọn thêm cho mình một chiếc áo thun hoặc sơ mi màu sắc. Sẽ thật đáng tiếc nếu bạn bỏ qua thiết kế độc đáo và cách mix quần âu này! III – Tham khảo TIP phối đồ với giày Loafer nam của các quý ông Sau đây là những tip “mix” đồ cực kỳ hữu ích cho bạn khi đang phân vân giữa các trang phục với giày Loafer cho đi làm, đi chơi: 1/ Thời trang đi làm Phụ thuộc vào tính chất công việc mà bạn sẽ hướng đến những cách mix đồ phù hợp nhé: Với các quý ông lịch lãm, sang trọng thường xuyên phải tiếp xúc với các đối tác, cuộc họp bạn hãy ưu tiên lựa chọn một bộ vest và giày Loafer Penny. phối đồ cho giày loafer Kết hợp vest với giày loafer tạo nên phong cách quý ông sang trọng Sơ mi sáng màu, quần áo và giày Loafer sẽ là một bộ trang phục hoàn hảo cho những chàng trai công sở yêu thích sự sang trọng nhưng vẫn đảm bảo thoải mái, linh hoạt khi diện. Jeans, sơ mi và giày loafer: Đây là bộ trang phục quốc dân mang đến cho các chàng trai sự phóng khoáng hiện đại. 2/ Thời trang đi chơi Không quá gò bó như thời trang đi làm, khi đi chơi bạn có thể thoải mái phối đồ với giày Loafer nam như sau: Áo phông, quần kaki và xưởng gia công bìa da giày Loafer Slipper: Lựa chọn tông màu của bộ outfit này theo nguyên tắc tương đối giống nhau sẽ giúp bạn năng động, nhã nhặn. Quần lửng, sơ mi và giày Loafer: Sự phối kết này rất phù hợp cho những buổi dạo phố, hẹn hò. Hi vọng với những bí quyết phối đồ với giày Loafer nam ở trên, các chàng trai sẽ có được những bộ outfit phù hợp với phong cách thời trang của chính mình. Nếu cần tìm hiểu chi tiết về các loại giày Loafer hãy để lại thông tin, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn miễn phí giúp bạn nhé!


----------

